# what size restraints should I be using?



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Got a 1500lb tractor that sits on a flatbed trailer. Assuming it's in neutral, and has no wheel chocks (worst case scenario), how many and what rating of tie downs should I use to be safe and keep it from coming forward in the event of an abrupt stop? I would like to use nylon straps with ratchets.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would recommend at least a set of straps on all four corners with at least 5 times the weight of the tractor on the axles if possible. This of course would not hold in the event of a collision but should be within reasonable limits of precaution. Putting the tractor in gear with wheel chocks would be all the more insurance to be safe. You can get by with less but it is best to be on the safe side with how people drive in this day and age.


----------

